# Windows XP



## Nelson Gagné (24 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir

Je possède un MacBook tournant sur 10.7.5

Avec cette vieille configuration, est-il possible d'estaller windows sur bootcamp ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2016)

Nelson Gagné a dit:


> Je possède un MacBook tournant sur 10.7.5
> 
> Avec cette vieille configuration, est-il possible d'estaller windows sur bootcamp ?


Tu as toutes les informations officielles ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...et tout dépendra du modèle exact de ton MBP.


----------



## Nelson Gagné (25 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as toutes les informations officielles ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...et tout dépendra du modèle exact de ton MBP.


Merci beaucoup


----------

